# Xưởng chuyên sỉ váy đầm - chợ Hạnh Thông Tây



## kimchi8 (29/12/21)

*Shop chuyên sỉ áo kiểu, áo thun, quần short, quần dài, chân váy, đầm, hàng hot teen hiện nay
Giá sỉ tận xưởng
Mẫu mới được cập thật liên tục
:xưởng luôn cung cấp hình thật kèm clip cho khách hàng tinh tưởng*
:xưởng khuyến khích các bạn lại shop lấy hàng để lựa chọn đc nhiều mẫu hơn
Tin nhắn đã được thu hồi
Các bạn muốn tham khảo hàng hãy vào Zalo xưởng: *0932617003* để tham khảo hàng và shop sẽ giải đáp những thắc mắc của các bạn
Hàng về liên tục để phục vụ cho mọi khách hàng: từ khách bán livea tream đến khách bán oder trên face book, trên lazada, shopee, tiki.
Những mẫu thời trang tham khảo tại đây:







































*Liên Hệ: Shop Nguyên Nhi
Hotline: 0932 617 003
Email: utnguyen90@gmail.com
Faecbook: :xưởng chuyên sỉ váy Áo 25kĐịa chỉ: 656/77/26 quang trung, p11, Q. gò vấp, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Các đại lý vui lòng Add Zalo nhé 0932 617 003*
Shop chúng tôi khẳng định đã thành nhà sản xuất và cung cấp các loại Quần áo thời trang trong thành phố và khắp nơi trên cả nước ở Tại Quận 1, Quận 2, Quận 3, quận 4, Q.5, Q 6, quận 7, Q.8, quận 9, Q.10, Q 11, quận 12, Q.Tân Bình, quận Tân Phú, quận Bình Tân, quận Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Phú Nhuận, Q.Bình Thạnh, Q.Thủ Đức, Huyện Nhà Bè, Huyện Hóc Môn, Bình Chánh , TP HỒ CHÍ MINH, THỦ DẦU 1, BÌNH DƯƠNG, Đức Hòa, LONG AN, Tỉnh TIỀN GIANG, Tỉnh ĐỒNG NAI, BIÊN HÒA, ĐỒNG NAI, Tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, TP CẦN THƠ, Tỉnh SÓC TRĂNG, HẬU GIANG, Tỉnh VĨNH LONG, Trà Vinh, Tỉnh, ĐỒNG THÁP, Tỉnh BẠC LIÊU, Cà Mau, T.KIÊN GIANG, AN GIANG, Bến Tre, MỸ THO, Cao Lãnh, ĐỒNG THÁP, Long :xuyên, Rạch Giá, KIÊN GIANG, Ninh Thuận, Phan THIẾT, BÌNH THUẬN, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa


----------

